# what kind of frog is this ?



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

I always find these frogs outside my house but havent ever been able to figure out what kind it is. I apologize for the blurry pictures - ill try to get some better ones but if anyone has any clue or any input let me know because its been driving me crazy!

They are very small, pink/brownish transparent-looking skin with little dots and beady black eyes. 

He eats FFs and seems to be similar to PDFs, but ive done lotsa research and cant figure him out. helpp ?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

haha
isnt this the same frog u were showing me last week?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Where are you located? It looks like a _Pseudacris crucifer_ to me, especially with the striped legs and what looks to be the faint telltale X, but I suppose it could be an _Acris_ species.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

yessss the was one hiding outside so i made him a little tank to see how he would do and he seems to be thriving. its fun watching him eat lol ^-^ its just annoying that idk what kind it is !!!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Amanda0192 said:


> yessss the was one hiding outside so i made him a little tank to see how he would do and he seems to be thriving. its fun watching him eat lol ^-^ its just annoying that idk what kind it is !!!


haha yea u seemed awful excited by him
i had gotten the feeling u were gonna house him


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

Occidentalis said:


> Where are you located? It looks like a _Pseudacris crucifer_ to me, especially with the striped legs and what looks to be the faint telltale X, but I suppose it could be an _Acris_ species.


South florida. hmm ill look them up. Do you know if people ever keep them ??


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe one of these? Theres a whole list on this page for you to look at is you havent already looked here, but I think this looked the closest and it can have a lot of color variation. 


Ornate Chorus Frog 
Pseudacris ornata

Florida Wildlife Extension at UF/IFAS


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Have you considered Greenhouse frogs? See wildherps.com - Greenhouse Frog (Eleutherodactylus planirostris) 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ed said:


> Have you considered Greenhouse frogs? See wildherps.com - Greenhouse Frog (Eleutherodactylus planirostris)
> 
> Ed


 

Bingo....they are everywhere in Fl Ed....even Alabama, I think...lol


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

thats it ! except mines cuter. haha awesome thank you !!!!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The morphology doesn't looks like a Pseudacris or Acris to me. It looks like it has a more Eleutherodactylus sort of morphology.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Still looks like any of the three to me. The photos are a little blurry and nondescript to tell. They are all highly variable.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Google Image Result for http://www.wildherps.com/images/herps/standard/002412_greenhouse_frog.jpg


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I put my glasses on and now I notice a lack of webbing in the toesies. I did see that link up when Ed posted it. 

I was originally set astray by the fact that CNAH doesn't list it in with the species of Florida herps, but upon further inspection it is there, just in the introduced/exotic section.

Has anyone seen anything in the literature about the effects of these guys? I hadn't heard about this particular exotic.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Definately Greenhouse Frog, they are all over, usually you see juvies. Adults are quicker than heck, about an inch long and very nice markings, nocturnal I believe.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

yep that is deffinitely him. ive had him for a few days now and he seems really healthy. eats like a pig too lol ^-^ does anyone know if people ever keep them?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Amanda0192 said:


> yep that is deffinitely him. ive had him for a few days now and he seems really healthy. eats like a pig too lol ^-^ does anyone know if people ever keep them?


Some people may keep them but I would not unless I knew their habitat was going to be destroyed and I could not relocate them. Since they are doing well around where you live you should keep them in their natural (yes i know they are not native) habitat. Bringing them into yout tank would mean you should hang on to them through their life span as you could contaminate the population if you released one back into the wild.


----------

